# Canister Filters



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

A rough guess on maintenance please, assuming a 65gal planted tank overstocked (it's those seldom seen plecos that one forgets) filtering at 10 water changes/hour. 

I'm thinking the Eheim 2260+, how often would one have to open it up.

I've never had a canister filter. Went from undergravel to wet/dry.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol depends on how OCD you are, really  I run Rena XPs on my tanks, and I clean them every 5-6 months. Basically when the water flow starts to slow a bit is my indication that it's time to open it up and give it a rinse.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I clean my xp4 monthly


----------



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Gives me a rough idea.

I'm not seeing much info online about large setups

I finally have a location able to support a large display tank and am just trying to gather some info.

The missis wants an amonzoian setup featuring discus. I'm hoping for somewhere around 400gal. 

Leaning toward a combination of a trickle for biological and canister for polishing. More or
less what I use now. Occasionally I use a magnum 360 with diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

hey, just moved this to the Equipment Talk forum.

I have large tanks and clean the canisters every few months (use Eheims and Fluval FX5s) or when the water flow drops a bit. The 2260s are beasts, so you shouldn't have to open them up too often. If you use a prefilter on the intake, it will extend the time you can go before cleaning them, and using multiple filters will mean that you always have a cycled filter running.


----------

